# How to wrap dog Birthday gifts?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I am looking for edible wrapping paper that is safe for dogs. I've found a bunch of blogs and info through google stating that it does, indeed, exist...but no direction as to where I can find it. There were a few links posted but they all were broken/not working. I would appreciate any help offered or if somebody has an alternative to wrapping pet gifts? I'm not even sure my dogs would know the significance of whether a gift was wrapped or not...but it just seems right o__o 

Also, how far is too far to go with dog birthdays? Is it acceptable to get a dog cake and dog pizza from a pet bakery + gifts? Thank you.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't do the cakes - but there is nothing wrong with that. Some look reallllly good and I just might try to bake one sometime... (I've seen some great sounding recipes wiht tuna and/or carrots/apple sauce, etc and regular cream cheese for frosting. It's all what YOU want to do and what you what to tell your friends (or your husband's friends?) I give my dog new toys and treats for holidays but I don't have a birthday hat or anything (tho other people's pics are cute!).

I dont think I'd mess with edible wrapping paper - jsut get some tissue paper or loosely wrap regular wrapping paper with just a piece or two of tape and it will basically fall off. I've done both. The dog will know it's something special for him/her. Knock yourself out at the bakery - I'm cheap, that's part of why I haven't gotten any super special goodies like that...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ijust made cali a banana cake with creamcheese icing. I didnt give her alot or anything but she liked it. the kids ate the rest of it LOL. bought one of those giant cupcake cake pans lol wanted to try it out. I always just wrapped stuff in normal paper made sure the thing in it smelled good, smoked bone or something . they always opened them never had issues. My boston was soo bad for opening presents under the tree at christmas he loved playing with paper and bows and paper rolls from the wrapping paper lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just used regular paper in the past. They get through it no problem


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

any paper is fine, just don't let him eat it. and my cake is mostly peanut butter and cream cheese, whole wheat flour, eggs, just stay away from ones that have sugars in the, but my boy LOOOVED peanut butter and cheese. here he is looking sad cause I wanted a picture and he wanted to eat eat eat lol I make his biscuits so I just made a huge one for turning 2 as the cake topper


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Omg adorable picture! That cake looks amazing lol I will have to go to wag'n wash to get the cake because I'm not skilled at cooking or baking... mostly everything comes from the microwave. I guess normal wrapping paper would be okay for Leo... Lily seems to ingest EVERYTHING though lol


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Kg420 your picture isn't loading


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I must be horrible lol I don't get my dogs or bake my dogs anything like that. Their birthday gifts is spending majority of the day with me, driving with the windows down and just relaxing and being a dog. Get the day to do whatever for the most part.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My dogs are totally spoiled they have parties with little hats and all 


















aww Dosia was such a baby in that pic


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Aww I love birthday hats on pets  so cute!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Amazon.com: New-Scotch 6955 - Scotch Recyclable Paper Wrap, 12 x 55ft., 12/Carton - MMM6955: Electronics
:/ ?


----------

